# A Little House in The Woods



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

We have a big camp-out, pig roast, chicken Bar-b-que every summer. Last summer we ordered 2 port-a-potties to handle the crowd. On Thursday the rental place called and said they were sorry but they had overbooked for the weekend. Of course we had never heard of an out house renter being overbooked. Went to the phone book, called around, and very much to our suprize there was not a portable john to be had anywhere.
At any rate we got busy and built an old fashioned out house and baled ourselves out.
Last summer there were 12 live bands covering many genre of music from bluegrass to rockand roll. The party started on friday, lasted the entire weekend. Paddle wheel boats for the kids(big and little), several people brought thier horses as I have some great trails on 100 acres. Friday night we smoked a rump of beef and had deep fried turkey as our main dish. Saturday we roasted a pig. Sunday we did 350 chicken halfs on the pits. The horseshoe pits were going steady from Friday on. No alcohol was served, if you wanted it you brought it.
We had a tent count of around 75 plus a few small motor homes for Saturday night. The neighbors all were invited and many stopped, some stayed. Everybody was asked to bring a potluck dish or two to pass and we had plenty to eat.
At the present time me and the boys are working on this years party. It is going to be hard to outdo last year,but we plan on trying anyways. No dates are confirmed yet.
One huge bon fire that I fed logs with my 4600 John Deere was kept going the whole time and I got rid of a bunch of stumps. Also had propane cooktops available for people to cook breakfast on.
OK OK back to the outhouse problem I built one on Thursday, Dug a hole, limed it down and it worked fine. This year we will have two.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Used what we had on Hand*

Took only two hours to build and have in place.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*PARTY!*

Wow, I have a clambake every year for 30 - 40 people or so and sometimes dread the work involved in that.

Yours isn't a party - its a convention! Clenaing up the outhouse area is a good job for your 4600 and FEL. Not sure I'd want to get too close to that.

Give us directions, date, and time and we'll be there! LOL


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a lot of SH!T for two portable crappers!!!! You sure your making enough?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Should be*

We did fairly well with just one last year. Also had a blind for the guys to whizz in.


----------

